# New REbate Program after 1-3=05



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

If anyone knows the new REbate for GTO's; please post, especially if you know the west coast one? I called one dealer, and he said it usually ''flashes'' on their computer, and has not done so yet;;I hate to big him?? Appreciate all the help,,,getting closer to my OWN GTO!!


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

The Pontiac site is still showing the same rebates as last week so I imagine they would have to honor them until they pull them off their website. The amazing thing is the residual on the SmartBuy just plummetted like a stone today. I'm not sure what the residual on a 36 or 48 SmartBuy was but the 24 month was 20,900 with a finance rate of 4.5% as of Friday (and maybe yesterday, I didn't look). Today it's 16,200 with a finance rate of 8.5%!!! Holy Crap!!!  My payment of $184 a month with $3000 down Friday would be $471 a month with the same $3000 down! Glad I got mine when I did. Still the same deals on a straight buy, maybe those will get better since residuals on SmartBuys have tanked?


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks like there is a GM loyalty bonus that starts today (1.4.05). It's an additional $1500 for a purchase or $750 for a lease.

Andy :cheers


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> Looks like there is a GM loyalty bonus that starts today (1.4.05). It's an additional $1500 for a purchase or $750 for a lease.
> 
> Andy :cheers



No addtional to it bud, you get either and ONLY $1500.00 off if you buy or if you lease ONLY $750.00 off the lease. NOTHING MORE.

NO MORE GM CARD FUNNY MONEY EITHER..

I waisted a long afternoon and evening and found out the hard way, but thats a long story too. After making my deal last night. 

5500,3500, all that stuff is GONE GONE!!!

good luck pontiac lovers, im sticking with Chevys


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi Z16,

You are probably right. The GM website still shows the 5500 disc. but the ending date shows 1-3-04. I pick up my Black/Red GTO tomorrow. They BETTER honor the rebate!

Andy :cheers 




Z16Z06 said:


> No addtional to it bud, you get either and ONLY $1500.00 off if you buy or if you lease ONLY $750.00 off the lease. NOTHING MORE.
> 
> NO MORE GM CARD FUNNY MONEY EITHER..
> 
> ...


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

In my wildest dreams I never thought I'd be buying a Pontiac if not for their extreme pricing during the last month of '04.

I must say that I'm very impressed with the build quality of these cars especially the interiors & the powerplants. 

Last :seeya:


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> Hi Z16,
> 
> You are probably right. The GM website still shows the 5500 disc. but the ending date shows 1-3-04. I pick up my Black/Red GTO tomorrow. They BETTER honor the rebate!
> 
> Andy :cheers


Not to worry if you already made a deal on Jan.3, or before.. i had a deal also on the table last night and it would have been honored today with the Jan.3 incentives.

So if you already made your deal before today (Jan.4,04) your cool and you will get your deal still. at least my deal was good today when i drove almost 100 miles to this dealership in texas.. Just something else happend on the funny money. but again thats a longer story.

So i say .. well i cant say it here.. i will stick with what i got and wish you GTO owners good luck with your nice cars.

see ya.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Not to worry if you already made a deal on Jan.3, or before.. i had a deal also on the table last night and it would have been honored today with the Jan.3 incentives.
> 
> So if you already made your deal before today (Jan.4,04) your cool and you will get your deal still. at least my deal was good today when i drove almost 100 miles to this dealership in texas.. Just something else happend on the funny money. but again thats a longer story.
> 
> ...


I was just emailed that the largest dealer in San Diego is deducting $6000 off all 04's(Includes 3500 rebate),,and if I have a gm car(I do) I get another 1500,plus 500 Car Show bonus as it is going on in San Diego,,,TIME TO BUYUYY


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

Well....

It doesn't make ALOT of sense to end the incentives (to me anyway). I still hope my dealer will add the loyalty rebate to my $5500!

Also, there are no more GTO's in my area. My car is being brought in from SC (I'm in NC) and my buddy's car (blue/black) is coming from VA (5 hours away!)

Andy :cheers


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

dctex99 said:


> I was just emailed that the largest dealer in San Diego is deducting $6000 off all 04's(Includes 3500 rebate),,and if I have a gm car(I do) I get another 1500,plus 500 Car Show bonus as it is going on in San Diego,,,TIME TO BUYUYY



Yeah but is that 6grand off sticker or invoice? lots of dealers tryng to go back to sticker prices on negoitating.. after today tho im finished with my search for a GTO... as i said im sticking with CHEBY MAN!!


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> Well....
> 
> It doesn't make ALOT of sense to end the incentives (to me anyway). I still hope my dealer will add the loyalty rebate to my $5500!
> 
> ...


Good luck at your dealership, but hey man i was right there today sitting at 24,500.00 and NOPE they wont include the 1500 today with the 5500.. its either OR. I wouldnt buy unless they came a couple more grand off since i already had another deal worked out that went thru the floorboard. 

Let us all know what you got off the price. but really doubt they include the 1500 off with the old incentives.

Vette's forever!


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Yeah but is that 6grand off sticker or invoice? lots of dealers tryng to go back to sticker prices on negoitating.. after today tho im finished with my search for a GTO... as i said im sticking with CHEBY MAN!!



what happened today ? dealer was stealer or was it GM ?


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

I understand... I'm keeping my Z06. It's a great car.

Fortunately for me, I qualify for GMS, so I get a killer price plus incentives. The GTO is an awesome car, but a week ago, I never would have thought that I would be buying a Pontiac! I was considering a Mini Cooper S for MORE money!  



Z16Z06 said:


> Yeah but is that 6grand off sticker or invoice? lots of dealers tryng to go back to sticker prices on negoitating.. after today tho im finished with my search for a GTO... as i said im sticking with CHEBY MAN!!


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> I understand... I'm keeping my Z06. It's a great car.
> 
> Fortunately for me, I qualify for GMS, so I get a killer price plus incentives. The GTO is an awesome car, but a week ago, I never would have thought that I would be buying a Pontiac! I was considering a Mini Cooper S for MORE money!


OH really the Mini Cooper S is more money?? how much? i like those cars and have never priced them. seen alot of them here in dallas on the streets.

glad your getting a great deal.. what color again you getting? and what type of discounts they got you set up for??

The drive i took today was out in hicksville.. these guys only got (8) 2004 goats the whole year.. they sell more pickup trucks and that sort of thing being in the country. but this 04 goat is silver/black guts, A4 with some aftermarket forged wheels on it. I seen a red tag sale in the car with 35grand on it and then they had it marked down again to 27grand. so they were dealing with me starting at 30grand (thats a bit cheaper i believe than invoice) and then taking the 5500 off. got it to 24,500.00.....IF i wanted the 18" forged wheels that were on it they were 1800 more.., but i wasnt worried about that because i hadnt even tackled them on the wheels yet.. i would have gotten them cheaper. But wouldnt you think these guys have had this silver goat since last JUNE... yes folks since last JUNE. TIME TO MOVE THIS CAR!
I really look to get another call tomorrow from them.. they seen my excellent credit, they seen i was a serious buyer.. i told the salesguy lets deal it on down, but they seemed to be stuck on the 24,500.. no certs available anywhere right now but they think they will get some more by the end of the week. 

Bet i get a call, BUT it better be a better price. I mean comon sitting on the lot going on 8 months???????? wouldnt you think they need to sell it??

WOW whats wrong with people now days? they were very nice and NO pressure at all.. no sales pitch, no BS.

good luck again man!!~


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

Z16Z06 said:


> OH really the Mini Cooper S is more money?? how much? i like those cars and have never priced them. seen alot of them here in dallas on the streets.
> 
> glad your getting a great deal.. what color again you getting? and what type of discounts they got you set up for??
> 
> ...


 Let me start from the top...

The Cooper S starts at 19,xxx but good luck finding one without many options. Most cars are 23-25,000. Additionally, the dealers will not negotiate below the sticker price; some try to get OVER sticker. Ha.

I qualify for GMS. My price (I hope I don't get in trouble for typing this) is 29829. I also get the $5500. I can get the car for $24329 plus tti. If I had a GM card, I could use that, too. I hadn't considered the GTO before; I simply thought it was out of my price range. Anyway, this is WAY more car than the Cooper S. Different, too.

I can't wait to get mine!

Andy

BTW, my dealer is like yours, mostly they sell trucks. They have been great (so far) and have done everything possible to find me a car.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> Let me start from the top...
> 
> The Cooper S starts at 19,xxx but good luck finding one without many options. Most cars are 23-25,000. Additionally, the dealers will not negotiate below the sticker price; some try to get OVER sticker. Ha.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Yeah but is that 6grand off sticker or invoice? lots of dealers tryng to go back to sticker prices on negoitating.. after today tho im finished with my search for a GTO... as i said im sticking with CHEBY MAN!!


That is marketing genius, raising 04 prices as they age and become less desireable. They will sell like hotcakes now!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Just read this on another site.



> Only thing is, today GM's new incentives came out and this month you get a free 2005 hood, spoiler and grille upgrade!


I wonder if visibility is better with the 05 spoiler?


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

mcneil141 said:


> Well....
> 
> It doesn't make ALOT of sense to end the incentives (to me anyway). I still hope my dealer will add the loyalty rebate to my $5500!
> 
> ...


There are pleanty of 04 GTO's in NC. I live in a rural area of NC and the local dealer still has 3 on the lot. He is dealing too. The great deal is why I purchased my second goat just before Christmas. I also know of at least 4 more 04's within a 40 mile drive from my home.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

any of these barbados blue m6


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> Yeah but is that 6grand off sticker or invoice? lots of dealers tryng to go back to sticker prices on negoitating.. after today tho im finished with my search for a GTO... as i said im sticking with CHEBY MAN!!


yA,,ITS 8 GRAND TOTAL OFF OF RETAIL,,SO 25,495 FOR A A4;;GOOD PRICE IN cALIFORNIA..


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> yA,,ITS 8 GRAND TOTAL OFF OF RETAIL,,SO 25,495 FOR A A4;;GOOD PRICE IN cALIFORNIA..


Yeah but aren't you mad that the same car can be had for at least a grand cheaper somewhere else in the country? Not to mention sales tax... Why do we always get screwed?

Okay, I give up... That's a grand better than what I can find even with GMS. Which dealership has them for 25,495? You can email me if you don't want to post the name [email protected]

Matt


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

intofx said:


> Yeah but aren't you mad that the same car can be had for at least a grand cheaper somewhere else in the country? Not to mention sales tax... Why do we always get screwed?
> 
> Okay, I give up... That's a grand better than what I can find even with GMS. Which dealership has them for 25,495? You can email me if you don't want to post the name [email protected]
> 
> Matt


I will let you know the name tomorrow as I have another possible deal working another place,,,,as far as paying $2000 more than the south,,,well,,my house went up $45,000 last year,,,,alot of theirs didn't,so, no problem,,,,


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> I will let you know the name tomorrow as I have another possible deal working another place,,,,as far as paying $2000 more than the south,,,well,,my house went up $45,000 last year,,,,alot of theirs didn't,so, no problem,,,,


I'd be willing to wager a condo in North Carolina isn't selling for half a million bucks either - try 1/5 of that. 

I guess my point is that if the car can be had for X amount of dollars there, that's all I'm willing to pay - here or anywhere. Our willingness to pay a premium here is what drives these higher prices - and I, for one, refuse to play that game. I'll do without before I get taken. 

Matt


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> any of these barbados blue m6


There is one on eBay right now with 246 miles on it. Either the car of the husband goes!


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

intofx said:


> I'd be willing to wager a condo in North Carolina isn't selling for half a million bucks either - try 1/5 of that.
> 
> I guess my point is that if the car can be had for X amount of dollars there, that's all I'm willing to pay - here or anywhere. Our willingness to pay a premium here is what drives these higher prices - and I, for one, refuse to play that game. I'll do without before I get taken.
> 
> Matt


Well, go to JOHN HINE PONTIAC IN SAN DIEGO,,,$8000 off MSRP,,,Very nice to deal with,,I now own a Pulse Red A4,,,they had 35 GTOS at one time;bought alot of east coast allotments,,,,Easy to deal with,,,I can't wait to drive it a long ways!!


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

dctex99 said:


> I will let you know the name tomorrow as I have another possible deal working another place,,,,as far as paying $2000 more than the south,,,well,,my house went up $45,000 last year,,,,alot of theirs didn't,so, no problem,,,,



Your house and everyone else's house in your neighborhood/city. Your not going to make any money unless you sell your house and move somewhere cheaper and far away. My house value went up a good amount and i got a good deal on a GTO . However, i cant drive it today in 6 inches of snow :-(.

-Frank


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

fffernan said:


> Your house and everyone else's house in your neighborhood/city. Your not going to make any money unless you sell your house and move somewhere cheaper and far away. My house value went up a good amount and i got a good deal on a GTO . However, i cant drive it today in 6 inches of snow :-(.
> 
> -Frank


:agree 
No, I bet -being on the east coast - you got a GREAT deal on a GTO.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

fffernan said:


> Your house and everyone else's house in your neighborhood/city. Your not going to make any money unless you sell your house and move somewhere cheaper and far away. My house value went up a good amount and i got a good deal on a GTO . However, i cant drive it today in 6 inches of snow :-(.
> 
> -Frank[/QUOTEWell,,,actually I SOLD one house;now own part of an apartment COMPLEX in Las Vegas that gives me income,,,and have another rental with great cashflow,,,Tony Robbins Rocks!! like my GTO>>


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

dctex99 said:


> fffernan said:
> 
> 
> > Your house and everyone else's house in your neighborhood/city. Your not going to make any money unless you sell your house and move somewhere cheaper and far away. My house value went up a good amount and i got a good deal on a GTO . However, i cant drive it today in 6 inches of snow :-(.
> ...


----------



## Paul (Nov 25, 2004)

I think there is a lot of '04's in the midwest. I "passed" on an incredible deal. I could have had a black on black automatic for $18,453.32 plus tax and title. I just didn't want to spend the money right now and I didn't need the car, but I think about it every day. Maybe next fall when the '05's are still sitting on the lot I'll buy one. 

I was told the dealers got a $5K payout from GM and have $1500 for return customers so the only thing gone is the GM funny money ($5k).


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Paul said:


> I think there is a lot of '04's in the midwest. I "passed" on an incredible deal. I could have had a black on black automatic for $18,453.32 plus tax and title. I just didn't want to spend the money right now and I didn't need the car, but I think about it every day. Maybe next fall when the '05's are still sitting on the lot I'll buy one.
> 
> I was told the dealers got a $5K payout from GM and have $1500 for return customers so the only thing gone is the GM funny money ($5k).


I can believe that may be true,,,my dealer just went to $9500 off list price including all bonuses,,,so basically $23k,,,,a bargain in California,,,,I paid 1500 more two days ago,,,oh welllllll,,,,its only money,,and I got the color I wanted,,,


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

A yellow A4 w/3000 miles sold on ebay a couple of days ago for 20,300.00 so keep that in mind when you buy. That is a good indication of what they are really worth. As soon as you drive one off the lot, it is just another used car- that is why I decided to lease when the deals were so good. The residual was 20,000.00 after 2 years. That is crazy. The car will probably be worth more like 12,000.00 so I will just buy a used one if I still love it as much as I do now.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

If GM had sent some funny money my way I probably would have gotten a good lease deal on a torrid red or yellow. Everything happens for the best


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

speedfrk said:


> A yellow A4 w/3000 miles sold on ebay a couple of days ago for 20,300.00 so keep that in mind when you buy. That is a good indication of what they are really worth. As soon as you drive one off the lot, it is just another used car- that is why I decided to lease when the deals were so good. The residual was 20,000.00 after 2 years. That is crazy. The car will probably be worth more like 12,000.00 so I will just buy a used one if I still love it as much as I do now.


I can see it now. GMAC won't deal with us on the purchase of our cars at the end of our lease. There is going to be a flood of GTOs in Dec. 2006 and Dec 2007.

So you turn yours in, I turn mine in, and a few weeks later I buy yours for 12k and you buy mine for 12k from used car dealers. Another GM blunder in the works because we would have given GMAC the 12k and they wouldn't have had to go through the process of auctioning the cars.

Show me that purple color again, maybe I will warm to it in three years. Wanna see what the silver looks like? :rofl:


----------



## max26 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Great Lease Deal*

I just leased an '04 impulse blue with blue leather interior and a six speed for $214 a month for 3 years. I couldn't lease a cavalier for that much. I also have an '02 Maxima which stickered for $3k less and i'm paying $412.00 a month for leasing it for four years. I wanted to wait for the lease on the maxima to be up and to buy an '05 gto at the point but i'd be out of my mind to pass up the deal i got.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

max26 said:


> I just leased an '04 impulse blue with blue leather interior and a six speed for $214 a month for 3 years. I couldn't lease a cavalier for that much. I also have an '02 Maxima which stickered for $3k less and i'm paying $412.00 a month for leasing it for four years. I wanted to wait for the lease on the maxima to be up and to buy an '05 gto at the point but i'd be out of my mind to pass up the deal i got.


You guys are killing me. My dealership said all leases are terrible right now in California. I hope things change after the auto show. 

Matt


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

max26 said:


> I just leased an '04 impulse blue with blue leather interior and a six speed for $214 a month for 3 years. I couldn't lease a cavalier for that much. I also have an '02 Maxima which stickered for $3k less and i'm paying $412.00 a month for leasing it for four years. I wanted to wait for the lease on the maxima to be up and to buy an '05 gto at the point but i'd be out of my mind to pass up the deal i got.



how much down ?

One STEALER oops dealer here actually quoted me $641 for a 3 yer lease, zero down. :rofl: :rofl: :willy: :willy:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

vrb747 said:


> how much down ?
> 
> One STEALER oops dealer here actually quoted me $641 for a 3 yer lease, zero down. :rofl: :rofl: :willy: :willy:


With a lease, you have to put money down.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> With a lease, you have to put money down.


well i got quoted zero out of pocket, but i guess i would still probably pay security deposit, acquisition fee, fee, fee & more fees.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

If you lean on them a bit they will come down on price, when I went in the dealership they said that they could only give 1500. But when I told them that I was not even going to consider it unless they threw in the 5500 they immediatly said that they could do the 5500. I also get a suppliers discount were I work and they were reluctant on that also ultill I leaned on them, the key thing here is that they are not moving them at the rate that they had anticipated and they will deal if you insist. The one that I am looking at has been there pretty close to a year.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

If you play hard to get and walk out the door a couple times you will eventually find someone willing to meet your price. They wanna sell it as bad as you wanna buy it, and if they don't, go to the next guy. I had to go to four different dealers and walk out on negotiations three times at the same dealer to finally get what I considered a good deal. I eventually called the general manager at the store I purchased from and told him that quoting me one set of numbers at the salesmans desk then hitting me with another at the finance guys desk (the classic "good cop-bad cop" strategy) was not doing business in an honest fashion (to put it politely). I eventually got a price I was happy with but it was a lot of work! The most effect bargaining tools were letting them run my credit so they knew I was qualified, walking out the door when they said they couldn't do any better and telling them (when they called me back to say they could do better  ) that I couldn't come back in for more negotiations yet because I was on the way to their competitor's to do business. You don't have to be a d!ck but you do have to be firm and basically have the attitude that you don't care if you really get the car from them or not.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

I know all of that but I want a lease not a purchase and every dealer I talk to says there are no good lease deals in California right now. I even tried to lease a CTS today and got the same answer. You guys in other areas of the country are just lucky I guess.

Matt


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

In california-- 24500 +tl in Bay Brea

Got it last night-- RED-BLACK 6 SPEED

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

My dealer in Bay Area has 8 GTO's. 4 are 6 speeds.
Two red/black, one black/red, one purple.

MAZZEI in Pittsburg Ca.

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

GTO-TO-GO said:


> My dealer in Bay Area has 8 GTO's. 4 are 6 speeds.
> Two red/black, one black/red, one purple.
> 
> MAZZEI in Pittsburg Ca.
> ...


Yes, but will they LEASE them. That's the $24,500 question. I'm sure I could buy one for that price but I think a lease at this point out of the question. Aparently GM is not offering any lease deal at the moment.


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

I imagine they will lease them, but the residual after 24-36-48 months is now so low that the lease cost would be pretty high (my guess anyway). That is what happened with the residuals on the SmartBuy after the first of the year and I would think the leases follow the SmartBuys sinse they are similar programs. Give a few dealers a call and ask or try the 'payment estimator' to see if the cost is even in the ballpark of what you want to spend.


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, I've been chasing these cars for about 3 weeks. Same old story. No deal here in SoCal. You can buy one but I figure that's a gamble because of the depreciation factor... We'll see.


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

A used yellow A4 sold on ebay a few days ago for about 20300.00. Yesterday another GTO did not sell because of the reserve but the bidding went to 21,000. So that tells you what they are worth in real money. They will be worth 15,000 in another year, and probably about 12,000 in 2 years. But by then they will be 3 model years old. Keep in mind that they are already 1 year old cars, and the depreciation will hit hard as soon as you drive it off the lot so you might want to lease it if at all possible. You can go to GM's website and use the GMAC payment estimator to get an idea. It even uses your zip code so it is very accurate. Mine was right to the dollar except for the GMAC acquisition fee.


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Thats the truth*

:agree :agree :agree :agree 

How could GM have let this go buy.

I can turn the car in after 2 years of driving and supposedly the car has a residual of 20,500. That just didn't make sense to me. 

I would think that and 04 GTO on Feb 14th of 07 would be worth about 13-14 k. Nothing like the 20k they believe.

So that was my major deal clincher, and they also found me a Blk/Blk M6.

So the residuals are what ???? Now on all these 04's that are still on the lots.

BTW. I love my GTO.

You can't beat those deals they had through December really. They were great. Maybe they will bring something else out to get rid of the 04's.

Pontiac car locator is showing 05's now actually at the dealerships. Crazy.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Compare to a impala ss made for just 3 years. They held there prices good. Pray they only make these cars for 3 years. Average retail for a 1996 ss now is $10600


----------



## intofx (Jan 3, 2005)

Not to criticize those that purchased but I want to walk away in 3 years - not try to sell on my own. Trade-in values will be a raping I imagine. I hope the market is still good in 2 or 3 years- but with the 2005 with 50 more horses and body kit to boot, i just don't see it. Not to mention the December lease deals - Amazing (everywhere but the western region). Congrats to all that leased one - I imaging you'll be telling your grandchildren about this deal. :cheers 

matt


----------



## speedfrk (Dec 31, 2004)

I think that in 2 yrs, these 04's with decent miles are going to be the steal of the used car market. All of the leased cars will be hitting the market, and GM will have to take a bath on them with 20,000.00 residuals. The only thing saving GM is that there are really a tiny number compared to other models, and they will just write it off.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

speedfrk said:


> I think that in 2 yrs, these 04's with decent miles are going to be the steal of the used car market. All of the leased cars will be hitting the market, and GM will have to take a bath on them with 20,000.00 residuals. The only thing saving GM is that there are really a tiny number compared to other models, and they will just write it off.


That is my dilemma.

Should i take the car to car washes every so often, change the oil every 7500 miles with cheap dealer dino oil and generally not care because for $18,600 after three years there aint no way I'm buying this car.

Or should I hand wash it every couple of weeks like I do my Z28, 944 and Aurora, change the oil every 4000 miles with mobil 1 like I do with the other cars, and generally care for the car because if I can get it for like $10,000 to $12,000 in December 2007 when the 2008s should be out I would buy it in a heartbeat (assuming it isnt a typical piece of GM crap after two years like my Aurora was with the terrible oxymoron GM calls customer service - end of rant against GM).

If I take it to carwashes I wouldnt want the car after three years because I can't own a car with swirl marks!


----------



## Darrin (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the big question, Tom. My bet is that you will be able to buy the car for less than the residual, but much more than $10,000 or $12,000. My guess: $14,000 to $16,000.

I'm trying to decide the same fate for my car, too. So far, I'm treating it right, but if there is no way i will buy the car after the lease, I'm with you -- car washes and cheap oil.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wanna compromise on 13 +- 2?

Remember it will be four years old in the fall of 07 when the 08s are out.


----------

